# The Box Masters?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Link no good, it's a podcast


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes. Absolutely! :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Box Masters? Okay, you got me.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok I read an article about Billy Bob Thortons Band being on CBC and he was a complete Dick cause the interviewer called him an actor/musician. I actually saw him on Henry Rollins last year reciting lyrics and I thought it was a big joke a la Spinal Tap. the link I had brought me to a pod cast, but anyway 

http://www.cbc.ca/q/


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Ok I read an article about Billy Bob Thortons Band being on CBC and he was a complete Dick cause the interviewer called him an actor/musician. I actually saw him on Henry Rollins last year reciting lyrics and I thought it was a big joke a la Spinal Tap. the link I had brought me to a pod cast, but anyway
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/q/


I'm listening to it now - yikes, thats pretty uncomfortable!  

I like Billy Bob Thorntons movies, but he's being a real tool in that interview.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm listening to it now. Thanks for the link!

http://podcast.cbc.ca/mp3/qpodcast_20090408_14110.mp3


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

kksjur

Well, I just finished listening and I would like to nominate Billy Bobble Head for "Dick of the Year". It can be his choice in either the film or music industry. 

Jian handled it well, considering he was likely planning an escape in case Hillbilly Boy went postal. I'm sure it's a day at the office he's not soon to forget.

Oh and, IMHO, the band is pretty average and not really playing any of the ground breaking, genre bending, apocalyptic music the Messiah of Bumbkin County was referring to.

Perhaps Jian should have thrown something (something really heavy, like a cast iron kettle full of gravy) at him, just to demonstrate that we can react as an audience, if necessary.

What a DICK!

OK, I'll resume being a nice, polite Canuk again.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Man.......if I was the interviewer, I would have lost my job. Billy's an ass.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres a report on it from the Globe and Mail:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv...NStory/Entertainment/home?cid=al_gam_mostview


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! I got about as far as "I don't know what you mean" in response to "When did you guys form?" before I gave up caring.

There's too much good music in the word to bother with people like that.

Matt


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I knew nothing about these guys before reading this thread. Went over to YouTube to check some of it out. 

1) He would *never* pull that shit in NY or LA etc. Maybe he thinks what the hell it's Canada. No such thing as bad publicity?

2) It's seems like pretty mediocre/forgetable music to me.

3) Not to defend him, but maybe he's half-nuts. 

The interviewer was all class. Good for him.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I think that interview may go down as the highlight of the Boxmaster's carreer. Very forgetable music IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

The video? Did anyone post it? Here it is: http://thestar.blogs.com/stargazing/2009/04/heres-billy-bob-thornton-being-extraannoying.html

Scratch one album off the list of stuff I have to buy. Phew.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> I knew nothing about these guys before reading this thread. Went over to YouTube to check some of it out.
> 
> 1) He would *never* pull that shit in NY or LA etc. Maybe he thinks what the hell it's Canada. No such thing as bad publicity?
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Jian committed himself with lots of class. Like I said before, I thought it was all a joke when I heard him on Rollins...

He Jian totally nailed it when he said " you have to admit you likely are getting alot of attention because of who you are"

I'm sure lots of you guys here make WAY better music than that!

he kinda sounded like he was high on something. What an Asshat!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> The video? Did anyone post it? Here it is: http://thestar.blogs.com/stargazing/2009/04/heres-billy-bob-thornton-being-extraannoying.html
> 
> Scratch one album off the list of stuff I have to buy. Phew.


Lets all steal it..... justice.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, Billy Bob, that's the way to fill a concert hall.....act like a rude, spaced out, petulant teenager, insult the interviewer and the listeners and, on top of everything else, don't bring your drums to play a promotional gig. What a prima donna.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Just listened to some on youtube. No wonder Canadian audiences are reserved. There's better bands in EVERY bar. 

Where's that flush icon ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) This is the guy who walked around with drops of Anjelina Jolie's blood in a vial hanging around his neck (to be fair, she wore some of his the same way, but all the same....weird city).

2) Acting is not like starting a job flipping burgers on Monday. There is an enormous amount of preparatory work involved, not the least of which involves dealing with agents and reading through scripts for possible projects months ahead of when they go into production/filming. It is entirely fair game, and a question well worth asking and answering, how a person arranges for dual careers like acting and being a touring musician to co-exist without conflicting with each other. And if Mr. Thornton wants to say something like "Well, I just put acting aside for a while and focus on the music. The acting will still be there and available for me in some form when and if I reach a point where it's time to set themusic aside.", then the question is asked, answered, and still interesting to the listener without being condescending or insulting to the interviewee or interviewer.

3) A buddy toured as tech with the Foo Fighters during their acoustic tour with Bob Dylan a couple years ago. Even as member of the support team, his depiction of it to me was that "You're not even supposed to look at Dylan, let alone approach him". In some respects, Gomeshi is lucky he got Thornton instead of Dylan, whom I'm certain would have been even more cryptic and combatitive.

4) How a performer sees themselves can be very different from how others see them and know of them. I'm sure *many* performers try to force the public image of them to fit their own self-image; particularly when they become associated with outrageous acts (themselves, perhaps outrageous because of misreporting). But there are artful and diplomatic ways of striking the middle ground.

5) The Tom Petty comment was interesting, particularly since Petty currently voices one of the more recent semi-regular characters on "King of the Hill". There's a guy with a "dual career". So how DO you broach the subject properly?

6) Everybody and their cousin wants to be in a band, and if you make a wad of money from movies, you can afford to settle for crappy questionable gigs without having to worry about making rent or being assured of long term financial stability. Is Thornton different from Keanu Reeves touring in Dogstar? Or Russell Crowe with his band? I think not. Not that one should question his sincerety or musical integrity or chops. But doing music when people pay you millions of bucks to do something else every now and then is clearly a VERY different way of being in a band, and one would be very naive to think otherwise. If Thornton isn't smart enough or articulate enough to address that fairly, and get it out of the way gracefully, then he should expect all the derision he is receiving at the moment.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> 1) This is the guy who walked around with drops of Anjelina Jolie's blood in a vial hanging around his neck (to be fair, she wore some of his the same way, but all the same....weird city).
> 
> 2) Acting is not like starting a job flipping burgers on Monday. There is an enormous amount of preparatory work involved, not the least of which involves dealing with agents and reading through scripts for possible projects months ahead of when they go into production/filming. It is entirely fair game, and a question well worth asking and answering, how a person arranges for dual careers like acting and being a touring musician to co-exist without conflicting with each other. And if Mr. Thornton wants to say something like "Well, I just put acting aside for a while and focus on the music. The acting will still be there and available for me in some form when and if I reach a point where it's time to set themusic aside.", then the question is asked, answered, and still interesting to the listener without being condescending or insulting to the interviewee or interviewer.
> 
> ...


As always Mark, Well said.. 

But this is the guy who wrote, directed and starred in Sling Blade.. he thinks people are gonna forget that? Like I've said before, I don't care about the kinds of persons my "Rock Stars" are, I have no intention of meeting or hanging out with any. I realize that to achieve that kind of fame requires a cetain type of personality that doesn't necessarily lend itself well to "normal" behaviour (not all mind you) They put their pants on one leg at a time just like the rest of us. BUT if they want acclaim or respect WE are the folks they need to impress. BB TOTALLY Blew it. Is he pulling a Joaquin?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> 1) snip
> 2) Acting is not like starting a job flipping burgers on Monday. There is an enormous amount of preparatory work involved, not the least of which involves dealing with agents and reading through scripts for possible projects months ahead of when they go into production/filming. snip


So we must assume that the acting jobs have dried up .... and on with bar band career?

only average drumming ... ( and that's generous ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhPt5rTXZE8


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee the press agrees 

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/N/Nelson_Willie/ConcertReviews/2009/04/09/9063936-sun.html


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

The only awesome thing about that interview:
Anyone else recognize the guy with the long sideburns and black hair sitting second from the right?
That's right kids. Danny Baker. 
AKA: Unknown Hinson, King of the Country-Western Troubadours. 

Billy Bob might be a moron and an asshole, but Unknown is one *hell* of a guitar player.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Gee the press agrees
> 
> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/N/Nelson_Willie/ConcertReviews/2009/04/09/9063936-sun.html


Gah! Who is the editor at that rag? How did they let that story pass to the public? I'm not claiming my forum posts are grammar perfect, but crikey, that article has some bits that are completely incomprehensible:



> And while Thornton and his fellow bandmates, whose numbers had swelled to seven on Wednesday night, had the cool, '50s-inspired sharp suits and skinny ties look thing going, along with a big guitar sound, but the frontman rushed through the first half of his set.
> 
> He occasionally threw drum sticks out into the audience before only really came alive during the second half with some pretty good one-liners.


Huh?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> So we must assume that the acting jobs have dried up .... and on with bar band career?


Not necessarily. I have a pretty decent job, but every now and then I wouldn't mind being in a bar band for a couple of weeks or months before returning to work. Everyone likes a change of pace that caters to their passions, and losta folks alternate between passions. Perfectly normal behaviour. For all we know, the guy has 3 scripts/projects waiting for hm to come off the road and get started. I'll happily cut him some slack on that.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Someone on the Tele forum posted this Youtube clip of the Boxmasters. Lots of criticism of Billy Bobs drumming skills over there, but theres some really tasty Tele playing and tone in this clip.

[youtube=Option]D7iHaCfQEn8[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ok ..... Ya I saw that. The band is good. We all want to be rock stars. Iam fortunate that I am not stuck in the shop all the time. 

Billy bob still is an ass. 

I won't cut him any slack. I can act too.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I won't cut him any slack. I can act too.


hey me Too! I'm acting like I'm working right now!!! kkjuw

Happy Friday (kinda, I'm working tomorrow) All!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was looking for a clip on YouTube today of an interview Billy Bob did with David Letterman several months ago but I couldn't find it. Suffice to say, it was the polar opposite of the CBC interview. He was charming, funny, likeable and even somewhat humble and self effacing. I don't know why he was such a jerk with Jian. I was thinking that he either didn't like being up that early in the morning, he was on something, or he just decided to go in there with an attitude ahead of time. I think that *if* he does apologize for his behaviour (which I doubt he will) it'll be a half-hearted apology at best.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Something similar happened on Late Night! I love how Dave handled it!

[youtube=Option]HXpYk7WGN5Y[/youtube]


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I was at the Willie Nelson show last night. Billy Bob's band was okay. But not any better than a half dozen retro country bands playing Queen West or College St. any night.

Billy Boob should have kept quiet and not tried to explain and defend himself. The boos rained down on him. There is a saying that goes..." it is better to keep quiet and be thought a fool than opening your mouth and removing all doubt". I tell you the ONLY reason that band was on that bill last night was because he is Billy Bob Thornton the actor.

Willie was Wille and a legend but, Ray Price was FANTASTIC !!!!! Billy Bob couldn't hold his mic.

cheers
pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I just heard on the news that the Boxmasters were no shows at their gig in London Ont. tonight and have left the Willie Nelson tour.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a bad case of I don't wanna be in Canada Flu.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love these guys who get famous being actors and then get annoyed when people discuss the connection between the two.


Sorry Billy Bob, but there's no way in hell you'd be on tour with Willie if you weren't already famous, and there's no way in hell you'd be famous if you weren't an actor.


I have no problems with actors playing music and using their acting careers as a launching pad for the music. I'd do it. Don't pretend it isn't a factor though.

Having seen Keanu, Kevin Bacon, Gary Sinese and a number of others turn out mediocre musical products I'd say most of them should be very thankful to have the opportunities they have.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Having seen Keanu, Kevin Bacon, Gary Sinese and a number of others turn out mediocre musical products I'd say most of them should be very thankful to have the opportunities they have.


When I saw Sinese, the whole band wore CSINY t-shirts. Heck - the band's called the Lt. Dan Band for crying out loud. I'm guessing he has no trouble milking the connection.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I just heard on the news that the Boxmasters were no shows at their gig in London Ont. tonight and have left the Willie Nelson tour.


They probably were afraid that people were going to throw mashed potatoes and gravy at them. :smile:


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*encore for the BM's*

Too bad they skipped. I'd love to hear them do "Free Fallin" for an encore. Seriously, why did they even bother showing up for Q? Big props for Jion's patience, tolerance and attempts to engage them in any relevant conversation.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I call it a publicity stunt.
He got TONS of free press with little effort on his part (he just had to reveal his true self), at the cost of alienating a country where he likely wouldnt have sold a single cd anyways, and many american like to poke fun at anyways.
Brilliant!

But in the end, the jokes on him...his career as an actor has been in the toilet for years, and he has ZERO relevance as a musician. Actors that become musicians have to realize that their celebrity is the only reason most people will pay them any interest.
The list of actors to try this and fail is long, and the list of those that have succeeeded in crossover, miniscule.

Some that come to mind:

keanu Reeves
Lindsay lohan
paris Hilton
Clint Eastwood
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Billy Bob
Kevin Bacon
Bruce Willis
Patrick Swayze
Don Johnson
Eddie Murphy
Ringo Starr

many more I'm sure...In spite of all their wealth and connections, pretty much all novelty acts at best.

In fairness the interviewer seemed slimy, almost like a lawyer...not talking about it by talking about it....he just wouldnt let it go. A credible interviewer would have made a point (that obviously, Billy bob the only reason you're speaking here, and not some one else is because of your acting fame) and then moved on.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> When I saw Sinese, the whole band wore CSINY t-shirts. Heck - the band's called the Lt. Dan Band for crying out loud. I'm guessing he has no trouble milking the connection.



And good for him. At least he makes no pretense out of being a musician who happens to do a little acting. Nothing wrong with being multi talented and using your connections to play some music.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I call it a publicity stunt.
> He got TONS of free press with little effort on his part (he just had to reveal his true self), at the cost of alienating a country where he likely wouldnt have sold a single cd anyways, and many american like to poke fun at anyways.
> Brilliant!
> 
> ...


I agree with the majority of your list but the last person, Ringo Starr, started off as a musician then went on to acting.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't forget William Shatner. Lucy in the Sky kicked butt.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What a self-centered, egotistical a$$. Wasn’t crazy about him as an actor, but after hearing this, not only would I not pay to see him or buy his record, I’d change the channel on the radio if I heard the next song was going to be the ”Boxmasters”. The guys I feel some sympathy for however are the rest of the Boxmasters. Here are some guys just along for the ride trying to make someone look good on stage, and BB has to shoot them in the foot before they even get on stage, and they get painted with the same brush as Thorton.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I agree with the majority of your list but the last person, Ringo Starr, started off as a musician then went on to acting.


Thanks for catching that... I actually threw that in as a joke, cuz Ringo gets no love.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Given that Jian Ghomeshi is a musician (remember Moxy Fruvous?) and experienced radio/TV broadcast journalist, I'd say he is as qualified as anyone to rip BBT to shreds, but he didn't. Instead he took the high road and let BBT discredit himself. Re-phrasing obvious questions, deflecting stupid responses, and moving on when the subject was hopelessly lost just showed how professional Ghomeshi is and how utterly stupid BBT is. BBT was amateurishly trying to bait JG, but failed miserably.

BBT remarks about Canadian audiences are interesting inasmuch as they are also ignorant, condescending, and self-ingratiating. In short, what a dickhead.

So, CBC has still got the goods...sometimes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Given that Jian Ghomeshi is a musician (remember Moxy Fruvous?) and experienced radio/TV broadcast journalist, I'd say he is as qualified as anyone to rip BBT to shreds


This is what made me laugh about the whole thing. Jian Ghomeshi, or any of the former members of Moxy Fruvous, could wipe the floor with Billy-Bob when it comes to musicianship or song writing. However, Billy-Bobs gigantic Hollywood ego wouldn't have allowed him to comprehend that fact. He probably just assumed that Ghomeshi was just some dumb "radio personality".


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Given that Jian Ghomeshi is a musician (remember Moxy Fruvous?) and experienced radio/TV broadcast journalist, I'd say he is as qualified as anyone to rip BBT to shreds, but he didn't. Instead he took the high road and let BBT discredit himself. Re-phrasing obvious questions, deflecting stupid responses, and moving on when the subject was hopelessly lost just showed how professional Ghomeshi is and how utterly stupid BBT is. BBT was amateurishly trying to bait JG, but failed miserably.
> 
> BBT remarks about Canadian audiences are interesting inasmuch as they are also ignorant, condescending, and self-ingratiating. In short, what a dickhead.
> 
> ...


Good points. Jian did a great job during the interview and continued to be gracious after the fact when asked to comment by other media. 

On the other hand, I am sure the CBC brass are happy to have received so much attention on the international scene...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I call it a publicity stunt.
> 
> In fairness the interviewer seemed slimy, *almost like a lawyer...*not talking about it by talking about it....he just wouldnt let it go.


Hey! I represent that remark!




> A credible interviewer would have made a point (that obviously, Billy bob the only reason you're speaking here, and not some one else is because of your acting fame) and then moved on


That's exactly what a good litigation lawyer would have done too. Get the answer you need and move on.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> This is what made me laugh about the whole thing. Jian Ghomeshi, or any of the former members of Moxy Fruvous, could wipe the floor with Billy-Bob when it comes to musicianship or song writing. However, Billy-Bobs gigantic Hollywood ego wouldn't have allowed him to comprehend that fact. He probably just assumed that Ghomeshi was just some dumb "radio personality".



Billy is an a$$hole...no doubt. But IMHO Moxy Fruvous was awful. "King of Spain" is akin to Sharon, Lois and Bram!! No offence, but I might just rather listen to The Boxcars.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Glad to see people giving props to Jian. He's been one of my favourite radio personalities for a while. His interviewing skills are excellent, he does his homework, and he is a class act. I was astounded at his professionalism with Billy-Bob. He gave him several opportunities to come out of his funk, and kept going back to him to give him yet another chance. Finally, when it was too obviously uncomfortable, he engaged him directly.

Sure, he may have been "instructed" not to mention BB's acting career, but like a true professional, he conducted the interview for the benefit of his audience, and didn't cater to the whims of the prima donna he was interviewing.

When BB said "You wouldn't ask Tom Petty that question", I just assumed the next words out of Jian's mouth were going to be "Um, no, but you're not Tom Petty". I'm beyond impressed that he was able to hold that back, and he came off looking like a real pro interviewing an amateur musician.

--- D


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

When I heard this interview, I honestly thought it was staged!!!

As it wore on, and it became more obvious that it wasn't I cringed, waiting for what I was sure was going to happen next. I've gotten the impression during several of JGs past interviews that he spent a little too much time near the coffee pot preparing for the interview (I suffer from the same disposition, hence I am not a radio personality).

What followed instead was the sound of a professional radio man making the best of a rotten situation. Good on you, Jian. Good on you too, CBC, even if you do an awful lot of "re-broadcasting" of late. The band - listen, guys, drummers are a dime-a-dozen. Find one! And in true, polite, Canadian fashion - Billy-Bong, please go home now (which, I guess, he did!)

W


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not that it makes much difference, but I do wonder who is responsible for the subsequent canceled dates. Was it the promoter, Billy-Goat Gruff, the band, tour management? 

I've got no problem with celebrities trying their hand at music. Us lesser folks often double up on professions, hobbies, or whatever, and still find time to gig, so why shouldn't actors? On average, I've got a problem accepting their attempts as anything more than what us lesser folks can put together. Tour with a big name? Geez already. Pay your dues like anyone else. 

I love a good honest-to-goodness garage band, the garage band ethic, the garage band solidarity, and the garage band spirit. If a band can't pay its dues from that foundation, it had better have training and education out the wahzoo and pay its dues from there.

Billy-Goat seems to have neither, and doesn't realize that celebrity doesn't trump mediocrity. Ever.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think Billy was sober for that interview. What a clown.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> I don't think Billy was sober for that interview. What a clown.


If he's already drunk at 6am I think he's got bigger problems than being a mediocre drummer and a general asshat.

--- D


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought this article was interesting...I don't agree with it, but it shows a different side of the interview...

http://www.swampland.com/posts/view..._bob_thornton_when_context_isnt_truly_context

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I thought this article was interesting...I don't agree with it, but it shows a different side of the interview...
> 
> http://www.swampland.com/posts/view..._bob_thornton_when_context_isnt_truly_context
> 
> ~Andrew


I don't agree either, it's a load of pissiness to defend a hack like Billy-Goat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I don't agree either, it's a load of pissiness to defend a hack like Billy-Goat.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Agreed. I have a hard time taking a defense from a website that typically writes these articles about sports figures, and refers to Billy as one of their "favourites" because he's "Arkansas-related". Clearly they are not at all influenced by the notion of celebrity. 

This perception is particularly reinforced when their criticism of Ghomeshi is that he failed to achieve said celebrity as a member of Moxy Fruvous. Yes, I'm sure Jian gnashes his teeth at his failure, as he hosts his own national radio show interviewing the world's top entertainment personalities. He really could have been somebody if he stuck with the Fruvous.

I'm glad that "Swampland" is eagerly awaiting the new Boxmasters album. They won't have to wait in line to buy one.

Sarcasm aside, the points they make in his defense are weak. I won't waste my time contesting each one point by point, but each generally relies on poor logic, a bunch of assumptions, and a pre-existing bias in favour of BBT.

--- D


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I thought this article was interesting...I don't agree with it, but it shows a different side of the interview...
> 
> http://www.swampland.com/posts/view..._bob_thornton_when_context_isnt_truly_context
> 
> ~Andrew


Just sour grapes if you ask me, obviously offence was takes at a lowley Canadian hitting the nail on the head. Were the BoxMasters the epitome of musical genius no-one would question them opening for Willie Nelson, or the fact that they have only been together two years.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Something similar happened on Late Night! I love how Dave handled it!


...dave always cracks me up - totally brilliant.

but i fail to see the problem here.

everyone is laughing at phoenix, and dave is openly making fun of him.

i'd have clammed up, too.

i've always felt that there is a mainstream perception that arists are trained monkeys, and if they don't act the way they are _supposed_ to, everyone gets pissed.

remember bob dylan? not to mention the beatles and the stones...

-dh


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back in a previous life, I had the honour and bewilderment of interviewing Van Morrison and Frank Zappa. In terms of skill, I was as far from professional as it is possible to be, but I believe I was civil and respectful. Morrison was a royal pain, but then I have a hard time tellng when people with a pronounced Irish accent are being sarcastic, so maybe we got off on the wrong foot. Zappa could be VERY ascerbic, but then I had the role of getting my 15-minute crack at him after all the guys with press passes had asked him the same boring dumb questions again and again. While snotty at first, as I asked him more interesting and novel questions, he lightened up and was friendlier.

People who are in the limelight DO get approached more frequently than we often realize, and get asked the same crap over and over again more than we realize. One does have a professional responsibility to get out of such situations in a civil and diplomatic way (Zappa politely indicated that if the reporters spoke to his publicist, that person would be able to help them with printed materials), rather than being obstinate, but I don't think one has an obligation to put up with the same trite questions indefinitely. When actors do "the circuit" and sit in a hotel room in New York or Toronto, as reporter after reporter comes in for their 20 minutes, and asks the same stuff as the last one, I suppose the actors think of it as simply "another take". Perhaps that makes them more patient in dealing with the repetitive aspects.

At the same time, I would imagine that anyone who believes (rightly or wrongly) that they are in it for "the art" would have less patience for the repetitive part. And in Billy Bob's case, I suspect that when the topic of his film career comes up, he's probably thinking "Oh crap. They're gonna ask me about Halle Berry or Angelina Jolie, or if I know the Clintons". But again, impatience need not obligate impertinence. It IS possible to simply say "Well, you know, if you asked me that a few months from now I might give you an answer, but I've been answering those questions for the past 5 days solid, and I'd kind of like to talk about something different for a change".

I think it is possible to be impatient with your interviewer in a manner that still shows respect for the audience which that interviewers serves as a portal for, just as it is possible to be impatient with the interviewer in a manner that shows disrespect for the audience listening in or reading. For whatever reason, Thornton missed that particular boat. My guess is that he was insufficiently prepped to be able to tell the difference between Rick Dees, Mary Hart, and Jian Gomeshi.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

mhammer said:


> At the same time, I would imagine that anyone who believes (rightly or wrongly) that they are in it for "the art" would have less patience for the repetitive part. And in Billy Bob's case, I suspect that when the topic of his film career comes up, he's probably thinking "Oh crap. They're gonna ask me about Halle Berry or Angelina Jolie, or if I know the Clintons". But again, impatience need not obligate impertinence. It IS possible to simply say "Well, you know, if you asked me that a few months from now I might give you an answer, but I've been answering those questions for the past 5 days solid, and I'd kind of like to talk about something different for a change".


The irony is, the topic of his film career didn't really come up in the interview or in any questions, until he pretty much brought it up himself. Jian gave an intro which mentioned his film career, emphasizing that the Boxmasters is "anything but a diversion", and then launched into a series of questions about the music. The first questions weren't even directed at Billy-Bob. I can't imagine an interviewer doing more to de-emphasize the guy's film career or his fame without ignoring it completely, which would have sounded absolutely ridiculous. 

The only way to have had the interview turn out differently would have been to act like Billy-Bob's trained monkey and pretend you haven't seen the guy in a dozen movies. Idiotic.

--- D


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

And now that he has made an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel, this is back in the news. About a half page spread in the Toronto Star today. Sorry - don't have the link.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Link to todays Star article is here: http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/article/622893


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> And now that he has made an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel, this is back in the news. About a half page spread in the Toronto Star today. Sorry - don't have the link.


Did Jimmy Kimmel pretend he had never seen him before, and that he was just a fresh-faced up-and-coming blues man?

--- D


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Duster said:


> Did Jimmy Kimmel pretend he had never seen him before, and that he was just a fresh-faced up-and-coming blues man?
> 
> --- D


Would you ask Dave Letterman that?????

W


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just another example of a wealthy hollywood type with too much free time on his hands going out and doing something only because he can, not because he should. Join in with Kevin Costner, Kevin Bacon, Gary Sinese and all the rest of them. 

For this bloated, no talent hack to act the way he did just goes to show that he has way too much time on his hands. If he actually was a new and up and coming act he would have been bending over backwards to give any interview. He claims that is how he wanted to be treated, so why not act like it. Instead, he embarrassed himself and his bandmates. You can see the absolute horror on their faces during that interview. In the beginning they probably thought having him in the band would guarantee them some free and cheap publicity. They got it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That didn't take long.....

Sending Billybob some Turkey Gravy 

http://www.toddbutler.com/music/turkeygravy.mp3


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I can't help wondering what the rest of the band has to put up with from him.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I can't help wondering what the rest of the band has to put up with from him.


We have all had A**hole bosses :smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I can't help wondering what the rest of the band has to put up with from him.


I dont know, that seems like a pretty sweet gig for a working musician. A steady paycheque. Working big gigs, nice venues, good catering etc compared to some of the shitty holes you have to play if you're with Joe Nobody.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I dont know, that seems like a pretty sweet gig for a working musician. A steady paycheque. Working big gigs, nice venues, good catering etc compared to some of the shitty holes you have to play if you're with Joe Nobody.


I don't deny that side of things, but can you imagine having to sit back and listen to that ridiculousness going on? And if it's a normal thing?

Have you guys ever heard about the other thing that will send Billy Bob into an uproar at interviews and social situations? Antique furniture. He is a afraid of it. If in doubt, look it up.

Plus the fact that you are playing in a project that is basically a joke. The playing on their tunes is obviously very good, but the lyrics and singing are absolutely horrible. It literally does sound like some kind of joke.

So ya, a paycheque is a paycheque, but not the most pleasing way to have to earn one.

Regarding the CBC thing, one line summed up that entire fiasco to me. When he Billy Bob asked "would you ask that to Tom Petty"? Not only does that sum up his ego issue, but clearly points out that he must be lacking some brains as well. (a) he is not and never will be in the same league as Tom Petty, and (b) if Tom Petty happened to act as well as play music, it would have been mentioned in his introduction as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Plus the fact that you are playing in a project that is basically a joke. The playing on their tunes is obviously very good, but the lyrics and singing are absolutely horrible. It literally does sound like some kind of joke.


No kidding, I've said it before I saw him recite this gem on Henry Rollins.


Mama used to feed the Hobo's
Now I'm a Hobo
I'm a Hobo

Mama used to feed 'em scraps and things
Now I eat scraps and things
I eat scraps and things

Mama used to feed 'em scraps and things
Now I eat scraps and things
I eat scraps and things

(Solo)

Mama said California was gonna fall in the ocean
Gonna fall in the ocean
Mama said California was gonna fall in the ocean
Now I'm in the ocean
I'm in the ocean

When I was a child I loved the people
Now I'm afraid of the people
I'm afraid of the people
When I was a child I loved the people
Now I'm afraid of the people
I'm afraid of the people

Mama used to feed the Hobos
Now I'm a Hobo
I'm a Hobo
Mama used to feed the Hobos
Now where is Mama
Where is Mama


I thought it was a Spinal Tap thing.


----------

